# Meet Tom!



## Axykatt (Feb 1, 2013)

Got a great deal on a beautiful buck from a tested herd. Totally worth the 12 hours of driving! He's such a sweet, adorable boy and the girls are already flirting with him!


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

what a handsome fellow!


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Very cute


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

VERY HANDSOME!!!! Carmels are not often seen around here, mostly agouti's here


----------



## Axykatt (Feb 1, 2013)

liz said:


> VERY HANDSOME!!!! Carmels are not often seen around here, mostly agouti's here


Thank you! His brother was even more handsome, but was too nervous and shy for my taste. I wish he was papered for Peggy Sue, but he'll be perfect for my Pygerian girls.


----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

He's a very pretty boy did you get him from Lafayette ga? He looks just like one that my friend was gonna get but changed her mind


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Nice looking boy!


----------



## Axykatt (Feb 1, 2013)

erica4481 said:


> He's a very pretty boy did you get him from Lafayette ga? He looks just like one that my friend was gonna get but changed her mind


I did! I had also heard that someone almost got him before I did! His brother, Jerry, is still available if she changes her mind. 

The Pygmy goat world is a small one! :laugh:


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

He is so cute!!! but wowsa! those horns. LOL


----------



## HorsePrerace (Jul 25, 2013)

He's awesome!


----------



## MoKa-Farms (Jun 19, 2013)

He is positively gorgeous! Love the horns- they make him adorable, too!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Holy :shades: He is gorgeous ! Gotta love those horns too , they are huge !
Congrats


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Congrats! He's awesome!!


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

That is quite a set of horns! Cool looking!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice


----------



## kenzie (Sep 22, 2013)

Very nice!!


----------



## Axykatt (Feb 1, 2013)

Thanks, guys!

He is the sweetest, most loving little guy ever! He nibbles my fingers and gives sweet kisses when I go out to visit him. He also wines and dines my does! He encourages them to eat his food while he flirts and loves on them before getting down to business. :laugh:


----------



## CAjerseychick (Sep 21, 2013)

Wow so solid looking especially the horns (we have horned and not, in our herd as well)!....Looking forward seeing baby pics!!!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

I love how the bucks wine and dine the does before desert 
It's so sweet ! First time I let Archie and Scouty Boy breed some of my does I was simply amazed watching them ! I couldn't believe it ! It was better then National Geographic for crying out loud ! And so much more going on then just wham bam done sort of thing


----------

